# Tortoise safe fertilizer



## snake_girl85 (Mar 28, 2010)

We are starting a vegetable garden, and I'm going to have a section dedicated to tortoise, turtle and Uromastyx greens and flowers (That edible tortoise landscaping list is a Godsend! We'll have probably 6 or 7 species of edible flowers). We were looking for vegetable fertilizers, and I convinced my husband to try the natural fish emulsion fertilizer... Has anyone tried this on tortoise food?


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 28, 2010)

I have used it - but it smells awful! The smell lingers for a while, and my cats rolled in and then they smelled awful. Read the back carefully because some are not safe for animals.


----------



## moswen (Mar 29, 2010)

you can go on craig's and especially this time of year, there are at least 10 people on my local craig's selling 50 lb feed bags of composted manure for $2 to $5 or a truck load for $20... i've never seen that before but if it smells like fihs like kimber says you might attract some unwanted visitors... but i'm sure you already thought about that!


----------



## Itort (Mar 29, 2010)

Being in central Illinois you should have no problem finding organic composted manure. Where in Illinois are you?


----------



## snake_girl85 (Mar 29, 2010)

We live in central IL, near Bloomington. We actually started a raised garden at our house yesterday, and used composted manure for that. My in-laws don't live very far away, and they have a much larger yard, so we were annexing part of that for a garden as well. I think my husband was planning on using the fertilizer over there. It says it is "deodorized," but I haven't opened it yet, so who knows, lol. If it's too potent we probably will just use compost. I'm pretty new to the whole gardening thing, my husband is the one with the green thumb. I'm used to growing living things that move, and have been pretty proud that my little tub of grass is staying alive, lol. My grandmother is a marvel, she's upwards of 90 years old and still gardens like crazy and has plants all over the house, whereas my mother is pretty good at killing plants. Here's hoping the talent just skipped a generation!


----------

